

IP over Avian Carriers - roymurdock
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_over_Avian_Carriers

======
DupDetector
One of the earlier stories ever submitted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=348315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=348315)

Here are a few more:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=407443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=407443)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=818955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=818955)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1814047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1814047)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2211093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2211093)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2211358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2211358)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3345922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3345922)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3711451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3711451)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4575742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4575742)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4671783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4671783)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5837876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5837876)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5837886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5837886)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5999813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5999813)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6512784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6512784)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7122985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7122985)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7261082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7261082)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7388184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7388184)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7524282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7524282)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8051242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8051242)

Interestingly, none have generated interesting discussion.

There's also "Near-Field Authentication over Avian Carrier"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4422155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4422155)

But that's something _entirely_ different.

